
New tab Chrome extension tying your goals to your habits and to-do's - jgold242
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/purposetab-your-clarity-f/fmhpabfiomkjppgbgjbfecjbphmiphmj
======
vd001
I ditched Momentum for this and I really dig it. I love seeing my goals every
time I open a tab VS just seeing the time and a pretty picture.

